
Dude, She’s (Exactly 25 Percent) Out of Your League - curiouscat321
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/08/online-dating-out-of-your-league/567083/?single_page=true
======
ggggtez
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stable_marriage_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stable_marriage_problem)

Though, in this case, "marriage" is more of a mathematical construct, but the
math matches the result here.

------
copperx
I would love to see the stats of San Francisco, or at least the Bay Area in
general.

~~~
turtlecloud
It’s a sausage fest here lol

------
phakding
TFA doesn't mention the race, but if I remember correctly from the okcupid
article, race affects the dating way more compared to everything else.

~~~
mrep
Yes it does:

White men and Asian women are consistently more desired than other users,
while black women rank anomalously lower.

Bruch said that race and gender stereotypes often get mixed up, with a race
acquiring gendered connotations. “Asian is coded as female, so that’s why
Asian women get so much market power and Asian men get so little,” she told
me. “For black men and women, it’s the opposite.”

But “what we are seeing is overwhelmingly the effect of white preferences,”
she cautioned. “This is site is predominantly white, 70 percent white. If this
was a site that was 20 percent white, we may see a totally different
desirability hierarchy.”

~~~
burfog
That last bit is just wrong. OKCupid did the full analysis, showing how each
race preferred each of the other races, for both males and females. Nothing
much changes.

The comment that "race and gender stereotypes often get mixed up, with a race
acquiring gendered connotations" is interesting. Unfortunately, it implies
that this is merely cultural viewpoint, but consider an actual trait: ability
to grow a thick beard. Consider another: height. Height is particularly easy
to demonstrate. One can simply look up average height by sex and by race.

